# Is This Log Truck Load of Oak a fair Price?



## bcnu (May 31, 2011)

Craigslist ad - 22 ton of green oak logs equal to about 10 cords for $1100 delivered.  I looked up weight of green oak and it looks like it would have close to 10 cord cut and split.  Any thoughts?


----------



## NH_Wood (May 31, 2011)

$110 a cord for log length oak? Not bad, but I'd like to see it about $900-1000. But not far off. Working with a log length load of green (heavy) oak ain't fun, but will be worth the BTU's a few years from now. For me, that would be 2 years of burning, so, for $550 a year for heat (if I had to buy wood), I'd be pretty happy. Of course, the $ doesn't take into account all the time and money of bucking/splitting/stacking. Have you checked around for green cord prices c/s/? You never know - around here, sometimes you can get green split delivered for $180/cord. When you add up the time/cost to do the log length load, you might only be saving $30-40 per cord. Regardless, not a bad price for 10 cord oak. Cheers!


----------



## PapaDave (May 31, 2011)

Don't know where you are, but the last load I got was $1500 for 20 cord here in Northern Mi., but that was about 2 years ago.


----------



## SolarAndWood (May 31, 2011)

Oak is 2.5 - 3 ton green.  If you are at the top end of that, you are in the $150/cord range.  Seems spendy for something you have to process and let dry for 2 years.


----------



## weatherguy (May 31, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Oak is 2.5 - 3 ton green.  If you are at the top end of that, you are in the $150/cord range.  Seems spendy for something you have to process and let dry for 2 years.



Yeah, I looked up oak weight and thats about what I come up with too. The price per cord is ok if you got 10 cords but the weight seems off.  You can get a cord c/s/d for $185 all day around here.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 1, 2011)

I got quoted for $400-$450 for a 8-10 cord load of "Log Length".. Was gonna be about 1/3 White Ash, 1/3 Oak, and 1/3 Sugar Maple. That's from a local Tree Service, that will put it wherever I want it. I wouldn't do over $80 a cord. You still have a lot of money and work to put in to it. Just my opinion. Can get a cord of wood C/S/S for $150-$180 any-day/ all-day from CL. 

     Unless you feel comfortable doing so. I will refuse to tell someone how they should spend there money. I know when I get an idea in my head. Not matter what advice anyone gives me (Even if I asked for it), I am not gonna take it. I'm just stubborn I Guess..... Good luck, and try and talk him down. Tell him you "Found A Guy" that can do it for??????? See what he says. Maybe he will sing a different tune. If not, it was worth a shot.


----------



## bcnu (Jun 1, 2011)

only reason i'm interested is the oak. it can go for $185-250 and up cut split but not delivered. can find other wood for less and will likely go with that as I got a number of helpful replies. That's the great thing about this site.


----------



## Snag (Jun 1, 2011)

I just paid 35.00 a ton for log length oak, delivered on Monday (I live in SE PA)  20.5 tons, I figure about 10 cord.   This was the same price I paid in August of 09.  

Carolyn


----------



## bcnu (Jun 1, 2011)

i may consider moving to PA. Oak is pretty expensive here - i've seen it close to 300 c/s and it's unusual to find for less than 200. Oregon. Lots of doug fir however.


----------



## weatherguy (Jun 1, 2011)

bcnu said:
			
		

> i may consider moving to PA. Oak is pretty expensive here - i've seen it close to 300 c/s and it's unusual to find for less than 200. Oregon. Lots of doug fir however.



Its cheap here too, probably because theres millions of oak trees. Most homeowners hate them becuase they drop acorns all over the yard and make a mess. Im always willing to go get them out of their yards, Im just that kind of guy  :cheese:


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 1, 2011)

The nicest thing about buying a load like that is that you have no limbs or brush to contend with and you have no hauling expense. Yes, it is still a lot of work but it is easier than cutting out in the woods. So for me the determining factor would be what it would cost to get this same amount of wood in some other way, like purchasing it already cut and split or doing it all myself.


----------

